
Building affordable housing, where has the entry-level house gone? - oftenwrong
https://urbankchoze.blogspot.com/2016/08/building-affordable-housing-where-has.html
======
sharemywin
This explains why nothing is getting built at $100sf without land it's cheaper
to buy existing.

